# Montana Vermin Extermination



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Spent the last week in Montana on the eastern plains hunting the wiley p-dog. The weather held until friday , so we had a full 4 day shoot. 4 shooters and 9 guns. 204's, 223's, 22-250's and a .243. Private ranches. Saw lots. Shot lots. Great shoot.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Sounds like you had lots of fun, no pics?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, where's the carnage??? o-||


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry no pics. The wife put the camera in the river at Havisu Falls. :lol: I will say it was beeeeuuuutiiiifullllll up there. Greeeeeen. Also saw deer, antelope, pheasants.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pics are highly over-rated, especially ones of small rodents being blown to smithereens.

Glad ya had a nice time and the weather was decent Al.


----------

